# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Spammer

## romperstomper

Apparently in addition to not being allowed to post attachments, I can't report spam either so can someone remove the last post here and ban the guy? http://www.excelforum.com/for-other-...html?p=3394023

----------


## Kyle123

I've reported it

----------


## arlu1201

RS, 

Are you getting a msg that you have exceeded your upload limit?

----------


## romperstomper

Cheers, Kyle.

Hi Arlette,
No, I get an error that I do not have permission to access the page. It doesn't particularly concern me, obviously.

----------


## arlu1201

Is it in all the subforums or a particular one?

----------


## romperstomper

Dunno. Seems to work in this one. I can't remember which one I was in when it failed last time.

----------


## romperstomper

Forum is slow and erratic for me today - it may just be that.

----------


## arlu1201

It is for everyone.  Some technical issues since an hour.

----------

